# Tarantula licencing Qld.



## Ryan-James (Jun 29, 2020)

This was just brought to my attention, as of August 2020 any person keeping spiders and scorpions in Qld will have to move them onto licence (some inverts including tarantulas are now restricted species), for me just due to the sheer numbers I have to find $316 or sell them.
Just a heads up anyway.
[doublepost=1593399153,1593399115][/doublepost]https://www.qld.gov.au/environment/plants-animals/wildlife-permits/framework-review

Here's the information.


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 29, 2020)

QLD is going crazy!


----------

